# Body dummies



## tekgoddess (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey y'all,
I'm looking for advice on an inexpensive way to build a realistic dummy for my Antigone to cover with dirt. It doesn't have to move much but should be in varying stages of decomposition.
Peace


----------



## Van (Aug 27, 2007)

Kinda depends on budget. You could do a lot with pantyhose stuffed with polyesther fiber batting. Use string at the "joint" < elbows, wrists etc> if you wanted to get real fancy you could even stitch the "fingers" into the hands. After constructing the arms and legs with pantyhose, you could build the torso out of almost any stretch fabric, might I suggest my favorite, Tricot. < which is available in "nude" for a realistic skin tone> 

You could then get fancy and coat the hosiery with latex. From that point its just a simple matter of creating makeup prosthetics < wounds, cuts, torn flesh etc.> and applying them the same way you would a "real" actor. 

Hmmmm what's the difference between a real actor and a dummy stuffed with fiber fill? You can cover one up with dirt every night and equity won't complain.


----------



## avkid (Aug 27, 2007)

Van said:


> Hmmmm what's the difference between a real actor and a dummy stuffed with fiber fill? You can cover one up with dirt every night and equity won't complain.


Cue evil laughter.......


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 27, 2007)

Van said:


> what's the difference between a real actor and a dummy stuffed with fiber fill? You can cover one up with dirt every night and equity won't complain.



But what are you going to do with the dummy now?

JH


----------

